# New Member from Nova Scotia



## bbqcanuck (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi All:
I have been looking through this great site for some time now, and have already found some great and helpful ideas.  Now, I am at the time where I will be needing help and advice from the pros.  I will describe myself and my new venture.

Originally from Vancouver, moved to Alberta for 30 years, then decided to get out of the rat race.  Finally ended up in heaven (to me anyways) Annapolis Basin area, SW Nova Scotia.  I have been here two years planning a hopefully successful smoked BBQ place.  Originally, I had my heart set on a food truck, but due to no commissaries in site, or restaurant space everything went on hold.  A take out restaurant was for sale down the road from where I live - real cheap, three years old, very good equipment and the land is worth the investment itself.  This was something that I could not pass up, so I just purchased this place.

This area is pretty dead in the winter but swells to capacity during the summer.  There are many events, including the the Wharf Rat Rally that brings 130,000 motorcycle enthusiasts, vintage car rallies etc.  The one thing that is missing in this area is good BBQ.  I did not want to compete with all the local fish & chips, scallops and lobsters or regular hamburger places.  Since I now own my own take out/commissary I can pick what events can be good business and rent a small space.  

I have been in management accounting so am familiar with the risks on opening a food service place and know the financial end of things.  I am a perfectionist on the food I serve and my knowledge on smoking has only been with smoking fish, pork chops etc on a home made smoker.  Being from Canada I am limited with the smoker I can use - food service only, so after a lot of research, I am buying an electric Southern Pride SC-200.  I have searched many forums, and it seems like a Southern Pride would be the easiest to operate with very good results.

I will have a lot of questions, so here is my BIO for now.  I have tons of questions and hopefully I can help newcomers with my experience and my knowledge I get from all you guys that are willing to help.


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 4, 2012)

Welcome to SMF it's nice to have ya. Great people and lots of info. Have fun and happy smoking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Have fun and Happy smoking :)


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 4, 2012)

Hello and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






to SMF - glad to have you here


----------



## moikel (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome & good luck. Chef JJ should be along soon,he has the restaurant experience you need to tap into.


----------



## boykjo (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome to SMF canuck. Glad to have you aboard and good luck with the restuarant

Joe


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome to SMF!

Would you update your profile info to include your location. Thanks!


----------



## jrod62 (Mar 5, 2012)

:welcome1: to SMF


----------



## bbqcanuck (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you all for the welcomes.  I did update my profile.  Looking forward participating in the great site.


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 5, 2012)

First off welcome to SMF. You'll like this place cause there are a lot of really good folks here that would just love to help you with just about anything to do with smoking meat. You will also find alot of good recipes and technique here also. So go out now and grab something to smoke and if you have any questions just ask here and we will answer it for you pretty darn quick.So with that all said:

Welcome To Your New Addiction.


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 5, 2012)

Hello and welcome to SMF! Congrats on the restaurant endeavor and purchasing your smoker.


----------



## venture (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome aboard!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## rocor98 (Mar 8, 2012)

Lots of great info here .. Comercial as well as the home enthusiast  ..  Good luck with the take out .. Don't get cought in the tides :-). Welcome to the site .....


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 8, 2012)

Welcome Welcome! That's a great little story, I hope it turns out well for you. I'd love to hear more about the area and your BBQ business. How's the menu looking? :)


----------



## sprky (Mar 8, 2012)

to SMF. You have come to the right place for smoking info. This site is loaded with great info just use the search bar at top of page to find what you are looking for. If you can't locate the answer just ask folks here are willing to share there knowledge. I suggest you take  the 5 day e-course on smoking its chuck full of great info.Smoking  5-Day e-Course


----------



## bbqcanuck (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## tigerregis (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi there, from Oakville,ON. There's a recipe for Daigle's SM brisket on the Sausage Maker site. If you don't find it PM me and we'll find it. I have made it three times and had good reviews. Good luck with your endeavour. If I get down for the Bluenose launch,I'll look you up. Rex


----------



## jp61 (Apr 29, 2012)

Hello and welcome to SMF!


----------

